# need info on Tecumseh MATE AUGER



## peter92 (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi Guys if any one can give me help or a manual for this it would be great
Also need to know if oil goes in the auger gear box and how much and grade, the no on the gearbox is 19920/2, theres no name on it 
Heres one here but not mine

Peter


----------



## ironman_gq (Sep 29, 2016)

Is there oil in it now? Most of those types of transmissions either use regular old gear oil or grease. If it's straight cut gears and bushings it'll work with just about anything for lube, look at the seals if they are lip seals and roller bearings I'd be inclined to fill it up with 80w-90 and see what happens If there aren't any seals I'd be looking at corn head grease. I would think the worst that could happen if you fill it with oil is that it would leak, look for something in thats rated for manual transmissions and good for bronze synchros which won't hurt the bushings. GL-4 rated 80w-90 would be my best guess.

Those old tecumseh motors were used on a lot of things and they are pretty bulletproof, I have an ice auger with one that is at least 30 years old and it's dead reliable all the way to -40F. Loud but it runs and will probably still be running when the world runs out of oil. They rated them around 3-3.5hp depending on who's rating you look at and I think somewhere around 85cc.


----------



## peter92 (Sep 29, 2016)

ironman_gq said:


> Is there oil in it now? Most of those types of transmissions either use regular old gear oil or grease. If it's straight cut gears and bushings it'll work with just about anything for lube, look at the seals if they are lip seals and roller bearings I'd be inclined to fill it up with 80w-90 and see what happens If there aren't any seals I'd be looking at corn head grease. I would think the worst that could happen if you fill it with oil is that it would leak, look for something in thats rated for manual transmissions and good for bronze synchros which won't hurt the bushings. GL-4 rated 80w-90 would be my best guess.
> 
> Those old tecumseh motors were used on a lot of things and they are pretty bulletproof, I have an ice auger with one that is at least 30 years old and it's dead reliable all the way to -40F. Loud but it runs and will probably still be running when the world runs out of oil. They rated them around 3-3.5hp depending on who's rating you look at and I think somewhere around 85cc.


1 seal on the bottom of the sharft but nothing where it bolts to the engine , had oil in it but would run out, and has a centrifical clutch that looks like it sits in the oil, if it takes oil, the only bearing is on the clutch the same as a saw


----------

